# back from Origins



## Dextra (Jun 30, 2003)

Thanks to those who dropped by, that was swell, especially Team Stalker: Chris, Shawn, and Leslie.
I'm working on about two hours of fitful sleep in the back of the van, so more updates will be posted later.


----------



## LrdApoc (Jul 1, 2003)

Wow, we have an official name now..

   

Had a blast! Hope we didn't wear out our welcome I know four days spent with folks can sometimes be annoying.


----------



## davewoodrum (Jul 1, 2003)

Hey Dextra! Heard from my friends that went yesterday (and Sunday)! Thanks to you and Jason for being so nice and pleasant to them....
now I've got an ENWorld Player's Journal signing to do this afternoon...
at a local auto parts store (where one of them works) mind you but an author signing for Disgusting Little Buggers all the same!


----------



## Dextra (Jul 1, 2003)

LrdApoc said:
			
		

> *Wow, we have an official name now..
> 
> Had a blast! Hope we didn't wear out our welcome I know four days spent with folks can sometimes be annoying. *




The Stalkers were awesome!  Heck, you helped me sell a copy of Vigilance!   And The Stalkers made up the majority of our sales on Sunday, too <g>!

I just hope you didn't catch too much flak from the family for your holiday!


----------



## LrdApoc (Jul 2, 2003)

Dextra said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The Stalkers were awesome!  Heck, you helped me sell a copy of Vigilance!   And The Stalkers made up the majority of our sales on Sunday, too <g>!
> 
> I just hope you didn't catch too much flak from the family for your holiday! *




Nope

Shopper: Can I use Vigilance to make ice powers?? 
Me: Sure! Absolutely.. just take this and change it to ice.. no big deal.. easy as pie
Shopper: Okay. I guess I'll take it then.
Me: Just talk to that nice lady over there.

It was an easy sell..

And no the family was fine with the vacation.. they have to deal with me all the time

Shawn


----------



## Fractalwave (Jul 5, 2003)

*images*

You got those images from me right? I'm very much looking forward to GenCon and seeing you guys there.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 6, 2003)

Denise: You all still have my calculator?


----------



## Dextra (Jul 7, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Denise: You all still have my calculator? *




Whoops, yes I do!  I'll be sure to bring it with me to GenCon, kay?


----------



## Crothian (Jul 7, 2003)

That's fine, just wanted to make sure.  Of course now my calculatoring is traveling more then me.


----------



## HellHound (Jul 7, 2003)

Here are some Shots from the con:


----------



## HellHound (Jul 7, 2003)

And the gang... 

(photo came out blurry, that's what you get for letting Jim Buttler handle the camera, eh?)

Crothian, LrdApoc, Jim, Leslie, Hound, Dextra


----------



## davewoodrum (Jul 8, 2003)

Cool! I actually see products I've worked on propped up at the Origins table!!!
ULTRAWICKED!


----------

